# More slot red behind Grand Marlin



## Zig (Aug 8, 2011)

Tried the grass edges about a 1/4 of mile away from behind The Grand Marlin and nailed more red. They're everywhere out there. Took some pics of one.


----------



## User13776 (Oct 20, 2010)

do you mean just east of the grand marlin, we are staying right near there, and have our yaks, what did you fish with for bait? when where you fishihng early mornings. We want to go there and the seashore park tomorrow.


----------



## Zig (Aug 8, 2011)

genehunter said:


> do you mean just east of the grand marlin, we are staying right near there, and have our yaks, what did you fish with for bait? when where you fishihng early mornings. We want to go there and the seashore park tomorrow.


Yea, east front behind grand marlin and between the two docks is where they are. There is an edge that goes from the start of Garson bridge goes east parallel with the one dock behind grand marlin. Check google maps you'll see what I mean. The Grass flats are good too. There is also an opening in the grass sort of in front of the Jet ski rental place that is deeper for some reason. Like all the grass surrounding it is super shallow, but that one opening is like 10 or so feet. When I coasted by I saw what looked like huge speck, maybe red..they were not mullet. Tried a lure but no go and just kept going to the dock. For the reds/big specks I use a sabiki to catch pin fish/croaker in the grass flats or the dock at grand marlin and fill my livewell. I hook them right in front of the dorsal with a 3/0 circle and an 8oz pyramid on a fish finder rig ( don't use 2 hooks apparently its illegal ). They will grab it and start running, let them run for a bit then, with the drag still loose, pull back to give yourself some room then on your way back down tighten your drag a bit and pull back with a medium tug, not too hard or you'll pull the hook right out of the fishes mouth. Good luck :thumbsup: EDIT: Doesn't matter what time from what ive found. I caught some around 7am and these around 2pm.


----------



## User13776 (Oct 20, 2010)

We tried it out this morning using cut mullet and also Gulp Shrimp. we had a few bites but the wind was a little rough at some point and we left. debating if we want to give it another try, you going back any time soon. Would love to tag along.


----------



## Zig (Aug 8, 2011)

genehunter said:


> We tried it out this morning using cut mullet and also Gulp Shrimp. we had a few bites but the wind was a little rough at some point and we left. debating if we want to give it another try, you going back any time soon. Would love to tag along.



Some time this week probably. Do you have gmail or anything? Going to keep an eye on the marine forecast and ill let you know.


----------



## User13776 (Oct 20, 2010)

give me a call 803-427-7272, we are headed out Monday and Friday on a charter with Matt, but any other time than those mornings we are free. We are here to fish and so far it aint going so good.


----------



## Zig (Aug 8, 2011)

Its been a slow year all around. The difference in catches on the piers for example compared to last year is absurd.


----------



## Zig (Aug 8, 2011)

How was the charter trip? I would like to head out tomorrow at 7:30 - 8AM on the yak if you wanted to meet me. Going to try grand marlin again.


----------



## User13776 (Oct 20, 2010)

the charter trip went well. we caught some fish. posted pics in the forum. We have been fishing tonight at ft pickens, got a bluefish and a blacktip shark. We will try our best to meet you in the morning. look for two yellow yaks coming from the east. we are a half mile away.


----------



## Zig (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll be on a blue/white yak with a grey basket on the back and 3 fishing poles. Ill be near The Grand Marlin.


----------



## User13776 (Oct 20, 2010)

We made it out today before 7:30am, did not see you at all. We had fun though. I caught a huge trout but turned my back on him and he jumped out the yak, we had a few good bites so at least I know we are on the right track.


----------



## Zig (Aug 8, 2011)

genehunter said:


> We made it out today before 7:30am, did not see you at all. We had fun though. I caught a huge trout but turned my back on him and he jumped out the yak, we had a few good bites so at least I know we are on the right track.


I slept in. Got slammed at work last night. There are some monster trout out there. Did you try between those two docks? Ill make it out there tomorrow morning.


----------



## User13776 (Oct 20, 2010)

*tomorrow*

We might be there, Actually had some good hits today so I might try it again about the same time. depends on how tired I am.


----------



## Zig (Aug 8, 2011)

Heading out there right now


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

*Put in Spots*

Where is a good put in spot for that area? i just moved here and have not had time to even take the wrap off my boat yet from the drive down here. Would love to meet up for some fishing sometime. 

TRP
irate:


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

TheRoguePirate said:


> Where is a good put in spot for that area? i just moved here and have not had time to even take the wrap off my boat yet from the drive down here. Would love to meet up for some fishing sometime.
> 
> TRP
> irate:


The closest would most likely be Shoreline Park in Gulf Breeze...maybe a mile or less?


----------

